# Why Do People Still Like Naruto?



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm actually genuinely puzzled, and I don't have the faintest clue as to why someone could like it, so it's not like I can put up even any sort of reason.

So, why don't you, whoever you are, why don't you tell me why you read Naruto? 

Why do you read it over quality such as One Piece and the magnificent Bleach? 

What about it draws you in? The sandals? The pussy deflector headbands? Please, I implore you to sate my curiosity.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 18, 2013)

> the magnificent Bleach?





Is this a flamebait thread?

Because no sane person would call Bleach "magnificent".


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 18, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Is this a flamebait thread?



It's a thread about Naruto not Bleach, son.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 18, 2013)

I think the sauce is strong with them, that's all.

I only read it so when people ask me: "Hey you know what happened in the Naruto chapter?" 
I can say: "Yes, yes I know".


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 18, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> It's a thread about Naruto not Bleach, son.



Yes, and?

He asked why people read Naruto over Bleach, while calling Bleach "magnificent" and "quality".

How is that not a flamebait?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2013)

Wouldn't it make more sense to post this thread in the _Naruto_ manga section of the forum? I think you'll get more replies from genuine fans there. 

This is the section for manga in general, and I don't normally see many people posting about _Naruto_ in here.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 18, 2013)

It may be filled with flaws, but what can I say: it's still entertaining more often than not. Even the war arc, with all of it's problems, still had it's fair share of decent fights.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 18, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Why do you read it over quality such as One Piece and the magnificent Bleach?


We can't read all three?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 18, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> and the magnificent Bleach?


Oh OP, you so silly.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 18, 2013)

Because people have different tastes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2013)

Most people have been reading for years. That's a lot of time to flush down the toilet when you're almost at the finish line.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2013)

I read three of them, I love OP, Bleach is meh and naruto....god I need to know how that crap ends, as my pal above said, too much years reading it to just drop it near the end.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been with this shit since 2006 or 2007, I'm seeing this all the way through.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 18, 2013)

Actually, with the introduction of Hashirama, it's gotten much better.




> I've been with this shit since 2006 or 2007, I'm seeing this all the way through.



Yeah... this too.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 18, 2013)

I read Naruto since 2008... I can't drop this shit now man. 
And *FOR ME* in particular, it's just hard to not finish what I started, especially since we read it for fucking free and it doesn't take much time to read at all.



DarkTorrent said:


> Is this a flamebait thread?
> 
> Because no sane person would call Bleach "magnificent".



As soon as I read the OP and saw that I knew this^was going to happen 

Dem Prophet skills.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 18, 2013)

lolbleach

but i think most people dont neccesarily 'like' naruto. they just read it because they always did and want to see it end. and they might enjoy some chapters along the way

and as some people pointed out

why not read all?


----------



## Mys??lf (Mar 18, 2013)

Naruto is bad but after investing so much time in , you could aswell bear the rest of the chapters just to see the end .


----------



## Saturday (Mar 18, 2013)

It's my first real anime obsession. I've been watching and reading it for so long it seems stupid to drop just because I don't like every decision Kishi makes. I still like many of the characters and I'm interested to see how this anime will end. Kinda how Death Note sucked after a certain point...but everyone still kept watching because well they might as well see how it ends.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 18, 2013)

dem lulz make it worth reading... kinda.

i mean revelation of tobi was really  but i kinda loled.

its like fairy tail:

first you think "oh good manga, nice chars" then you turn  at some point then u just lol. ft has more better tits though. lolsakura.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


> I've been with this shit since 2006 or 2007, I'm seeing this all the way through.



Pretty much this, Hashirama and Madara also make it a bit more bearable.


----------



## Markness (Mar 18, 2013)

It's just good entertainment at the end of the day.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

I grew up with Naruto and One Piece. 

I' mnot goingto drop Naruto just because it's not as good as it use to be. 

Watch the anime I think since 06? Whenever it started on Toonami. I'm not wasting that time.


----------



## OS (Mar 18, 2013)

Imagine the people that actually buy the manga. All that money wasted.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Mar 19, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 19, 2013)

Phosphor said:


> Is this a flamebait thread?
> 
> Because no sane person would use "quality" and One Piece in the same sentence.



Is this a flaimbait post?

Because no sane person would deny that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Is this a flamebait thread?
> 
> Because no sane person would call Bleach "magnificent".



It he has any taste and not a hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he would. But it's out of the question here, of course.


----------



## Space (Mar 19, 2013)

Reading the manga is not equal to liking the shit. It's like a bowl of soup that started great, but eventually the taste gets worse and worse. If there's only a little bit left, you want to finish for the sake of finishing something you once liked.

I'm just glad we are now finally getting to know the story behind everything, so the ending is really nearing.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 19, 2013)

To me Naruto is still good


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2013)

Probably because Tsunade and Hinata are in it.


----------



## Selva (Mar 19, 2013)

It's the first manga I ever read and the first anime that got me into watching more animes. It has a very special place in my heart. No matter how much I diss the lolplot and the lolcharacters in the manga, I can't just drop it now. I still care about it and I want to see how it's going to end.


----------



## Space (Mar 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> It's the first manga I ever read and the first anime that got me into watching more animes. It has a very special place in my heart. No matter how much I diss the lolplot and the lolcharacters in the manga, I can't just drop it now. I still care about it and I want to see how it's going to end.



^ This is also true for me! I'm also sincerely thankful for the tons of Naruto fillers in the anime due to Kishi's bad pacing in the manga, because that's what pushed me to try out other mange/anime - thank god I did that.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 19, 2013)

Still has a whole lot of potential, particularly because of this flashback.
Plus popularity/past scenes make people wanna see more ninja action. 
There's going to be an immense amount of ppl who'll like Naruto for years to come after it's ended.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2013)

Inappropriate location for this thread.


And Naruto still entertains me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 20, 2013)

To be honest, im not heavily invested (emotionally / on a "connection" level) into naruto OR bleach. But since ive been reading/watching them for so long, i feel that i owe it to myself and the story to finish it.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 20, 2013)

Because it's entertaining.


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I'm actually genuinely puzzled, and I don't have the faintest clue as to why someone could like it, so it's not like I can put up even any sort of reason.
> 
> So, why don't you, whoever you are, why don't you tell me why you read Naruto?
> 
> ...



Magnificent Bleach? There's nothing magnificent about Bleach. There hasn't been since the end of the Soul Society arc. Your post loses nearly all credibility regarding your own tastes. Your only saving grace is we both think Janemba was fucking awesome.

Serious answer tho. I still read Naruto because I do like the setting quite a lot. I certainly don't like how the characters have become so overpowered over the course of Shippuuden and the whole idea of ninja fighting with their wits as much as their strength became increasingly forgotten by Kishi. That's why battles such as Minato vs Tobi, Jiraya vs Pain and to some extent even Sage Naruto vs Pain were breaths of fresh air. Even in the post-ts there are a few gems for battles, but plot-wise, a lot has indeed been lost, but it's not as bad as some people like to make it out. 

That said, it's not what I would call quality reading, but that goes for the vast majority of manga. Honestly, how many people here can actually say they read more than 15% of all manga in existence? Naruto's just one in hundreds over hundreds of series, and a lot of those hundreds are terribad.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 20, 2013)

subjective thread subjects subjectively 



Selva said:


> It's the first manga I ever read and the first anime that got me into watching more animes. It has a very special place in my heart. No matter how much I diss the lolplot and the lolcharacters in the manga, I can't just drop it now. I still care about it and I want to see how it's going to end.



also this


----------



## Akatora (Mar 20, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Because people have different tastes.



This would be the correct answer.
Everything got positives and negatives depending on who you ask they should answer differently.


Another reason OP, they keep reading it since the story is still ongoing. :amazed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think Naruto is as popular as it once was.  None of the people I know around here even follow it anymore.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 20, 2013)

Naruto is still good to me.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't think Naruto is as popular as it once was.  None of the people I know around here even follow it anymore.



The flipside is that it continues to gain new fans as it bleeds the old ones off.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2013)

I still read it and I think the shit is terrible but gotta finish it


----------



## Styles (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been reading since 2005 and *SHOCK ALERT* I actually still think its good. 

And it's not that bad as most make it seem. Definitely better then 90% of other currently running shounen. I mean its been running for over 600 chapters. It can't be that bad.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 21, 2013)

It's obviously for that TontonxSasuke Doujinshi.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 21, 2013)

...people still like nardo?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 21, 2013)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> I've been reading since 2005 and *SHOCK ALERT* I actually still think its good.
> 
> And it's not that bad as most make it seem. Definitely better then 90% of other currently running shounen. I mean its been running for over 600 chapters. It can't be that bad.


I totally agree. People pelt it with criticism, but for all it's faults it still does a lot of things right. Labels like "good" or "bad" really just depend on where a person draws a line. And as you said, if people but Naruto on the "bad" side of the line, they probably put upwards of 90% of what is out there below that line as well. Perhaps even 99%.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Mar 21, 2013)

Its


OP >>>>>>>>>> Bleach >>>>>>> naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> FT

How I see it.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 21, 2013)

MvCforumsucks12 said:


> Its
> 
> 
> OP >>>>>>>>>>> naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bleach> FT
> ...



Fixed  It's my view for it currently


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2013)

It can be disappointing sometimes but it's not bad as most of users make out to be.

I think the main reason why I'm still reading is the characters. I love certain characters, I still find them interesting and I want to see how their character stories will be resolved.

Also the last few chapters started to pick up again.

I pity the people who hates it but still can't drop it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 21, 2013)

One Piece > Naruto > Bleach

Fairy Tail shouldn't even be ranked among them since it never had potencial to begin with.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> ...people still like nardo?


nardo teh best


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Mar 21, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Fixed  It's my view for it currently,becasue my taste is messed up you know



its okay


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I'm actually genuinely puzzled, and I don't have the faintest clue as to why someone could like it, so it's not like I can put up even any sort of reason.
> 
> So, why don't you, whoever you are, why don't you tell me why you read Naruto?
> 
> ...



Ur a faget


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 21, 2013)

The World said:


> Ur a faget



Don't be a peasant. Bleach > Seinen > OP/Naruto, etc.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 21, 2013)

I read it for Neji  :33
If i stop reading now that would be the real way to kill him! He wouldnt be my hero anymore, so lets finish it together, Naruto kun.

Everyone should do it for Neji, we owe him


----------



## Akatora (Mar 21, 2013)

To each his own

FT, ok but don't care about it
Naruto, ok but don't care about it
Op, ok but don't care about it
Bleach, ok but care about it, it simply deliver a world i find more interesting the any of the other 3


Each person can do similarly but would place more or less points in all 4, doesn't change all 4 series got their ups and downs and none of em could be categorized as master pieces. imo


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Don't be a peasant. Bleach > Seinen > OP/Naruto, etc.



Don't be a troglodyte.




Anything worth noting as quality >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>infinity symbol > Bleach


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't understand the completist argument.

I don't finish shit TV programs. So why should manga be any different.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 21, 2013)

The World said:


> Don't be a troglodyte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be a plebeian.


----------



## tanman (Mar 21, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> I don't understand the completist argument.
> 
> I don't finish shit TV programs. So why should manga be any different.



TV shows last half an hour. Keeping up with multiple series takes some serious hours.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't mind some Yaoi and Yuri mangas Nardo isn't that bad if you read thinking it's a love story Hashirama/Madara and of course Nardo/sauce a classic shonen-ai.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 21, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> I don't mind some Yaoi and Yuri mangas Nardo isn't that bad if you read thinking it's a love story Hashirama/Madara and of course Nardo/sauce a classic shonen-ai.



*spits tea* 

Sigging.


----------



## Cupcake Witch (Mar 21, 2013)

I wasted parts of my life on this story.
I sat through all that "I'm gonna be hokage" and "dattebayo" crap
I'm not going to suddenly drop it because of Kishi's brain aneurysm. 
I'm going to be there til the end and then watch all those fricking amazing fan made trailers on YouTube once the dub is over [because that way everyone will be caught up] 
WHY? Because I started this shit and I'm going to finish it


----------



## Impact (Mar 21, 2013)

Because naruto is a masterpiece.


----------



## taydev (Mar 21, 2013)

Bubi said:


> I read it for Neji  :33


 I did too. Actually, I haven't _read_ Naruto since after the Pain arc; I'd only read Neji chapters/panels since then. XD


----------



## Sieves (Mar 22, 2013)

1) bleach is not magnificent 
2) i read it primarily because i want to know how it ends. i've been following it for 6 yrs, i want my closure. not to mention it only takes me 5 minutes to read a chapter a week, not a big deal even if that chapter happens to be crappy.
3) this thread amuses me



Jon Stark said:


> I don't understand the completist argument.
> 
> I don't finish shit TV programs. So why should manga be any different.



The "complete-ist" argument is as follows: 
I don't hate the series ... I don't necessarily love the series = virtually indifferent ---> finish it for the lulz


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

You all secretly love Nardo.

Admit it.

Come out the closet

It's okay.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2013)

Because I like the manga, mofo.

Fail thread 2.0


----------



## Kdol (Mar 22, 2013)

because its' better than the Crappy Bleach and the Filler filled One Piece of Sh*t


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 22, 2013)

it's shit, but I'm sticking with it until the end. and fuck, it's all my co-workers talk about every release day so.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kdol said:


> because its' better than the Crappy Bleach and the *Filler filled One Piece of Sh*t*



 Naruto has more filler than One piece ever had


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto has more filler than One piece ever had



To be fair One Piece has filler inside canon episodes and "fills" in time so that each episode only adapts one chapter, which is worse than the kind of fillers Naruto and Bleach have, since in least you can skip those.


----------



## HInch (Mar 22, 2013)

because reading mangas is a hobby and I don't get adolescent rage over it not living up to the inane standards I made up myself because I Just Know Quality Manga?


----------



## Morgan (Mar 22, 2013)

Because I finish what I start (must see how it ends)...and Minato.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 22, 2013)

accessibility and word of mouth. look at the name of this site. people mostly dabble into the shallow end of the popular manga and new ones always start with shounen. manga reader sites recommend it and you can buy naruto at most book stores and find it readily on tv. 

we can't force all new manga fans into a diet of blame, jiraishin, vagabond, dorohedoro and SAO. the best we can do is push them to FMA, hxh and SnK, slowly pulling them to the art and grandiose filled wonderland. 

or wait for them to go looking for nudity and violence and then give them Gantz, after they've had that show them there is much better then Gantz out there


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 22, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> accessibility and word of mouth. look at the name of this site. people mostly dabble into the shallow end of the popular manga and new ones always start with shounen. manga reader sites recommend it and you can buy naruto at most book stores and find it readily on tv.
> 
> we can't force all new manga fans into a diet of blame, jiraishin, vagabond, dorohedoro and SAO. the best we can do is push them to FMA, hxh and SnK, slowly pulling them to the art and grandiose filled wonderland.
> 
> or wait for them to go looking for nudity and violence and then give them Gantz, after they've had that show them there is much better then Gantz out there



Then again they read Part I of Naruto, so they do get some of the quality of the genre, unfortunatelly i do see many new fans prefering Part II.


----------



## Cupcake Witch (Mar 22, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Then again they read Part I of Naruto, so they do get some of the quality of the genre, *unfortunatelly i do see many new fans prefering Part II*.


The bad writing must have destroyed their brains. The poor things


----------



## Magician (Mar 22, 2013)

Hashirama...


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

Why do I still like it?

/shrug

It's better than Bleach.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 22, 2013)

Not everybody can like the same mangas I can't stand Toriko for example just because you don't like something does not automatically make it terrible.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Why do I still like it?
> 
> /shrug
> 
> It's far more gay than Bleach.



Fixed for you.


----------



## MysticBlade (Mar 22, 2013)

it's still a good read every week, not as good as other shonens but it's alright. i'm loving the madara/harashima flash back, i got to say. this is the first flash back that isn't lame.


----------



## ironherc (Mar 23, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> the magnificent Bleach



(pukes for a minute)

Oh I'm sorry, It's just that I always feel sick every time I hear crap been praised


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 23, 2013)

Imagine said:


> I've been with this shit since 2006 or 2007, I'm seeing this all the way through.



I think this sums it up for a vast majority of the fandom lol


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 24, 2013)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Not everybody can like the same mangas I can't stand Toriko for example just because you don't like something does not automatically make it terrible.



It just  might.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 24, 2013)

tanman said:


> TV shows last half an hour. Keeping up with multiple series takes some serious hours.



I don't think scale is enough to justify it. And if a TV show lasts an hour and there's ten episodes that's some serious hours too.

When I'm watching, reading or experiencing anything (voluntarily speaking) and it is no longer entertaining I stop and then spend the time on something else. It's really quite simple.

'I'm finishing Nardo because I put time in' is just nonsense. Everyone who says that still cares about Naruto, even on some minute level, and is afraid to admit it. They aren't finishing it because it's there to be finished; they're finishing it because they're still interested and bothered by what will come to occur.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah usually when I loathe something I don't keep going back to it for more masochism


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 24, 2013)

Because I just love it. From the Zabuza arc in part 1 till the war arc now,this manga still ranks among the best I have read. Also it's my first anime and manga that I followed so it will always be special.  

It has its flaws definitely but every manga has its ups and downs.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2013)

because i enjoy it i have for many years. i like the characters and what has happen in it since the start.


----------



## taydev (Mar 24, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> When I'm watching, reading or experiencing anything (voluntarily speaking) and it is no longer entertaining* I stop and then spend the time on something else*. It's really quite simple.
> 
> 'I'm finishing Nardo because I put time in' is just nonsense. Everyone who says that still cares about Naruto, even on some minute level, and is afraid to admit it. They aren't finishing it because it's there to be finished; *they're finishing it because they're still interested and bothered by what will come to occur.*



THANK YOU! QFT.  It amazes me how many people on here don't realize this. 

Then they use the "_it only takes two minutes a week to read_" excuse. No. Just stop, because after you read the chapter you're all over the forums discussing/ranting/arguing, about it, which equates to spending more time on it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

Because it's a guilty pleasure?


----------



## General Mael Radec (Mar 24, 2013)

RASENGAN!!!!


----------



## HInch (Mar 25, 2013)

"my life is a whirlwind and I do not have time to read 19 pages a week of something I've followed for over a decade!!!"

- - probably a real person


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

That's not how it always works. 

I never watch the anime, but it takes me 2-3 minutes to read a chapter per week, and I used to loved the series a long time ago, and I've been doing it for weeks. So yes, you can stay on the series. 

However I'm a manga fan, so you anime fans see it so differently.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 25, 2013)

taydev said:


> Then they use the "_it only takes two minutes a week to read_" excuse. No. Just stop, because after you read the chapter you're all over the forums discussing/ranting/arguing, about it, which equates to spending more time on it.


lol, no sense of scale, right? I used to spend several hours every week waiting for just the raws and spoilers to come out (back then we called it the "agony thread" because everybody is staying up late, agonizing over when they'd come out), I'd spend hours per week discussing the series or predicting events (even several hours in a day), I could spend dozens of hours on an essay to analyze it, I watched the anime too.

Now:
- I don't bother with spoilers, raws or that stuff anymore. I just read it when it comes out.
- I don't bother commenting on most chapters anymore. If the chapter is really, horrendously bad, I may spend a few minutes to rant and them move on. That's less than an hour per month. Most months I don't bother commenting at all.
- I haven't watched the anime for years.

So, if you take a proportional view of things, you could say that my interest in Naruto is less than 5% of what it used to be, and I spend time on it accordingly.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 25, 2013)

Started it.

Some questions still to be answered.

It's not too terrible that I don't get enjoyment from it on some level.

Takes barely any time to read each week.

Why would I bother dropping it?


----------



## Edo Madara (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL at People hating on Naruto because they're thought it's mainstream and cool to hate
and yet those same people loves being trolled every weeks by their "lord Kubo" and keep sucking his dick like sheeps they are


----------



## Badalight (Mar 25, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> LOL at People hating on Naruto because they're thought it's mainstream and cool to hate
> and yet those same people loves being trolled every weeks by their "lord Kubo" and keep sucking his dick like sheeps they are



You realize most people in this thread hate Bleach just as much if not more than Naruto, right?

Both suck. Move on. It's not hating on something because it's mainstream - it's hating on bad and lazy writing. There are so many betters manga out there. idgaf about how popular they are.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2013)

Look at these peasants hating on the magnificence that is Bleach. I know you anticipate its every release in secret, you dirty hipster peasants. 



Hatifnatten said:


> 2 more days


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2013)

KUBOBOBOBOBOBOBOBO


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> LOL at People hating on Naruto because they're thought it's mainstream and cool to hate
> and yet those same people loves being trolled every weeks by their "lord Kubo" and keep sucking his dick like sheeps they are


Sheep is already plural


----------



## Alita (Mar 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Because I just love it. From the Zabuza arc in part 1 till the war arc now,this manga still ranks among the best I have read. Also it's my first anime and manga that I followed so it will always be special.
> 
> It has its flaws definitely but every manga has its ups and downs.


This. Naruto may not be as good as it used to be but it's still a good read IMO.

Also a better title for this thread would be why people still like bleach. That's what I really want to know.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alita54 said:


> This. Naruto may not be as good as it used to be but it's still a good read IMO.
> 
> Also a better title for this thread would be why people still like bleach. That's what I really want to know.



I'm guessing the same reason people still like Naruto. Not that big of difference.


----------

